# TD Bank (TD, TD.TO)



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

Any thoughts on the current price? Really want some TD for the long term, but would also like to get in with a little better yield.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd buy it, but I'm a huge TD fan.

I've got 200 and I wish I could buy more at this price.

You know it will be back in the $80's quick, and eventually do a split.

But, some people are bearish on cdn banks....

I say its a long term hold it and collect the divs.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

TD is the largest holding in my portfolio. I'm very bullish on TD.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ethan said:


> TD is the largest holding in my portfolio. I'm very bullish on TD.


IMHO, all big 5 canadian banks are good for a long term holding.

BTW, TD and BMO are on the top 5 of US based www.dividend.com


----------



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. My other bank holding is BMO, got into that at under $50 making for a decent yield. Was looking to add a 2nd bank and TD is my top choice. My gut is telling me to get in while I can for under $80. Plan is to hold for the long haul and buy more in the dips.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking to buy a bank stock (or 2) as a long term holding & drip it for 15 yrs. I am figuring now is a good time as any after the 10% drop. Do any of you see a potential event (ie: europe/greece crisis, US debt ceiling debate) being significant game changers in the next few weeks/months - prior to Sept.?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

dubmac said:


> I am looking to buy a bank stock (or 2) as a long term holding & drip it for 15 yrs. I am figuring now is a good time as any after the 10% drop. Do any of you see a potential event (ie: europe/greece crisis, US debt ceiling debate) being significant game changers in the next few weeks/months - prior to Sept.?


In terms of the CDN banks, I think the only one that will really have a big impact is if the US continues to post bad news.

Reason being is because:

A) TD has the largest US exposure out of all CDN banks
B) BMO just bought Marshall and Ilsley and owns Harris

C) RBC just sold out of the US (which i think is a _dumb move_)

But you might as well grab it now since they are down, and then average down later if US posts even worse news.

At one point I saw TD up 71 cents today.
Day Range 79.40 - 80.17

People are definitely bullish on TD.

It feels like RBC was the bank for the previous generations, and TD bank is becoming the younger generation bank. Sort of seems like TD will be taking the spotlight from RBC and will soon be Canadas biggest/greatest bank in terms of Customer Service and Market Cap.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> It feels like RBC was the bank for the previous generations, and TD bank is becoming the younger generation bank. Sort of seems like TD will be taking the spotlight from RBC and will soon be Canadas biggest/greatest bank in terms of Customer Service and Market Cap.


This is not how I see the difference among TD and RBC at all. TD focuses on the retail side of the business in both Canadian and US operations. RBC is much more heavily weighted in capital markets.

Which strategy will make more money? Don't know the answer to that, but I think it's a lot more complex than previous/younger generation divide.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Sampson said:


> This is not how I see the difference among TD and RBC at all. TD focuses on the retail side of the business in both Canadian and US operations. RBC is much more heavily weighted in capital markets.
> 
> Which strategy will make more money? Don't know the answer to that, but I think it's a lot more complex than previous/younger generation divide.


Hm, I dont know.

RBC just backed out of the US and lost lots of money, plus future potential to make money there.

I would say that TD is the one that will be expanding in all aspects.

Generally speaking, commercial would probably make more money because you are dealing with greater amount of funds, but I think TD is really pushing it...

I feel like RBC is losing their ability to continue producing great results.

RBC Q2 (Apr '11) 2010 
Net profit margin 25.09% 18.79% 

TD Q2 (Apr '11) 2010 
Net profit margin 25.20% 23.08% 

Look at TD's profit margin for 2010 compared to rbc's.
TD also has a net profit margin slightly (and I mean SLIGHTLY) higher than RY for last quarter.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

IMHO, new generation chosing ...ING Direct


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Look at TD's profit margin for 2010 compared to rbc's.
> TD also has a net profit margin slightly (and I mean SLIGHTLY) higher than RY for last quarter.


I'm not suggesting one model is more or less profitable. From 2010 and first half of 2011,

TD derives 91-95% of income from retail banking.
RBC derives >20% from Capital markets, underwriting, and investing - this has been higher in the past. If you look at Capital markets revenues alone, quarterly numbers have varied between $250 million last quarter, to $1.5 billion in the past.

Clearly TD's revenue streams are more consistent, and they have maid a huge play on retail banking. This is not a growth segment of the market, they need to grow by acquisition, or convincing individuals banking elsewhere to switch.

RBCs revenues are highly dependent on the world equities market. Of course if you compare their potential to earn during a significant market downturn, the odds are not in their favor. Once underwriting activites picks up, and they actually earn in trading and Capital markets, you should expect to see RBC make a surge back to higher profitability.

All that being said, I don't like to make a call one way or another as to which strategy will outperform, hence I hold both.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Q3 results this morning! Will TD raise their dividend?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

"Toronto-Dominion raised its quarterly dividend 3 percent to 68 cents a share, joining Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce as the only banks to boost payouts this quarter. The bank was expected to increase its dividend to 70 cents a share, according to the Bloomberg Dividend Forecast."


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

So much for my theory. 

Although it makes it all the more enticing to load up on bank stocks during the next leg down.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

3 cents.

Big deal. Kind of disappointing.

Still love the Bank, though.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> 3 cents.
> 
> Big deal. Kind of disappointing.
> 
> Still love the Bank, though.


dividend increases show signs of confidence by management. That means a lot more to me than the pennies increase on the dividend.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

3 cents is just fine. Keep in mind TD's dividend increase schedule is likely to be twice per year, if history pre-2008 is a guide.

Hey Abha, how about TD as #1 in market cap? Could establish that position sooner than I thought.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> 3 cents is just fine. Keep in mind TD's dividend increase schedule is likely to be twice per year, if history pre-2008 is a guide.
> 
> Hey Abha, how about TD as #1 in market cap? Could establish that position sooner than I thought.


I'm not too worried. Seems more like TD and CIBC are the cool kids right now. 

Royal Bank is being punished every which way, which is why I'm gravitating more towards them at the moment.

I'm actually weirdly proud of TD's performance, given that I spent my first 7 years of my career with them.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

7 years.. hmm.. wonder how long I'll be with TD. Hey Abha, what position in the company should I target? I'm not really an aggressive salesman. And I don't care about lending. Just pure investing. They should probably peg me as senior gold analyst or something. I can't see myself moving to Ontario at all. Vancouver is a decent option out here though. I wish TD would expand in the western US because I could see myself down there too.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

argo both you & ddkay have good investment skills for any age or level of experience & pretty amazing when one considers that you are both younger than 25. So i'd say the industry would be lucky to capture either one of you.

retail brokerage is really a sales job. You might be disappointed because you'd hardly have time to think an original thought, you'd be so busy pushing & selling to increase your book.

a CFA could aim for a career as an analyst at td newcrest securities or any other investment dealer, mutual fund, hedge fund or pension fund manager out there. But you'd need that cfa certification. It's a long hard slog & one constantly hears how many are weeded out, especially in the first year.

might you consider doing the cfa. It would be your gateway to a glowing future. Same for ddkay. Fortunately for both of you, you both have excellent natural communication skills, which are important for an analyst or portfolio manager, so no homework needed there.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread was interesting to read back, jason26, did you end up buying? It is below the $80 mark. I thought the same, as a month ago, I would have been happy to buy less than $80, and was more than happyto buy some in the $70's....

I am also curious to see at what parice/time, some of these (CIBC, TD) will do a share split.....perhaps when they consistently trade in the $90 mark?....

Although what consistently trades at any price these days...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

when td neared $100 some years back it still didn't announce a share split, so in the 70s or 80s i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks humble, once I wrap up my degree I'm thinking of taking the CFA route to become a buy-side analyst or if it all goes robo an IT person to maintain the HFT platforms. I've had a few sales and customer service jobs but was never really thrilled about them. I don't think I could be successful on a banks retail front.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

ddkay said:


> Thanks humble, once I wrap up my degree I'm thinking of taking the CFA route to become a buy-side analyst or if it all goes robo an IT person to maintain the HFT platforms. I've had a few sales and customer service jobs but was never really thrilled about them. I don't think I could be successful on a banks retail front.


They do recruit right out of school which is how I got my foot in the door. You can move up very quickly if you stand out from the crowd.

Send me a PM if you want more detail into the process.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> 7 years.. hmm.. wonder how long I'll be with TD. Hey Abha, what position in the company should I target? I'm not really an aggressive salesman. And I don't care about lending. Just pure investing. They should probably peg me as senior gold analyst or something. I can't see myself moving to Ontario at all. Vancouver is a decent option out here though. I wish TD would expand in the western US because I could see myself down there too.


Argo, what do you do with TD right now? 



ddkay said:


> Thanks humble, once I wrap up my degree I'm thinking of taking the CFA route to become a buy-side analyst or if it all goes robo an IT person to maintain the HFT platforms. I've had a few sales and customer service jobs but was never really thrilled about them. I don't think I could be successful on a banks retail front.


Ddkay, are you doing a finance degree right now or something in computer science? I can't see the markets going anything close to robo any time soon, but there still is a huge demand for someone with a command of both financial markets and computer programming. By volume HFTs are a huge proportion of trades, but the actual amount of capital employed is tiny by comparison. Obviously if I move $1 in and out of 100 positions in a minute, it seems like I'm working with a lot more money than I actually am.
I wouldn't say HFTs are a thread to traditional asset managers, I'd say low MER ETFs and such are the real threats.

I think buy-side would be really cool in that you actually get to see your decisions/work put into motion. I'm working on the sell-side which is also really sweet, but our work stops with a recommendation, so there isn't the whole portfolio management side of things which I really find interesting.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

@Dmoney, I'm not in CompSci, I'm actually not very good at software programming. I'm more of a hardware person - managing enterprise infrastructure like routers, switches, etc. I can get by with shell scripting/perl/tcl for that.

However, due to the nature of IT, I'd have to renew my certifications every 3 years. If I'm hopefully employed my company should cover the expenses of continuously writing new exams.

AFAIK the same is not true of CFA Level I-III charters, so I'd only have to write those once. It's initially much less capital intensive than an MBA, but it should be relatively easy to find a starting job in the $50-60K salary range.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey,

I am a little confused as to what TD is paying out for a dividend. On some webpages I see .47C and on others I see .86C.

What is the current dividend? I usually look at the globe and mail, but I have seen several inconsistency's on many sites.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The last dividend I received on July 31, 2014 was for 47 cents. Next payout expected at the end of this month.

The stock is at a bargain price right now, under $52/share FYI.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

the-royal-mail said:


> The last dividend I received on July 31, 2014 was for 47 cents. Next payout expected at the end of this month.
> 
> The stock is at a bargain price right now, under $52/share FYI.


Yeah, that's why I am looking at it right now. It says on TD's investor relations page that the dividend is .86C per share, but I cant find that info anywhere else.

http://www.td.com/investor-relation...formation/dividend-reinvestment-plan/drip.jsp


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Fraser19 said:


> Yeah, that's why I am looking at it right now. It says on TD's investor relations page that the dividend is .86C per share, but I cant find that info anywhere else.
> 
> http://www.td.com/investor-relation...formation/dividend-reinvestment-plan/drip.jsp


that's because you are looking at year old info, December 2013 the dividend was 0.86, then stock split came, and so did dividend increase, so the dividend per share now is .47, in dec 2013 it was 0.86


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Homerhomer said:


> that's because you are looking at year old info, December 2013 the dividend was 0.86, then stock split came, and so did dividend increase, so the dividend per share now is .47, in dec 2013 it was 0.86


Ahh got ya, thanks.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Just added a small quantity of TD to my portfolio. It's done well for my husband. Hopefully it's sustainable.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

SHAREHOLDER ALERT: Pomerantz Law Firm Announces the Filing of a Class Action against The Toronto-Dominion Bank and Certain Officers – TD

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...to-Dominion-Bank-and-Certain-Officers-TD.html


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

US ambulance chasing lawyers.
Among the lowest forms of life that exist.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

We already went through this crap in the other TD thread. I don't think they have actually filed they are looking to sign shareholders up to do it. Like above it's just noise


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is this the most current TD specific thread on here , most relevant in search but thought would be much longer ..


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

spdr1812 said:


> Is this the most current TD specific thread on here , most relevant in search but thought would be much longer ..


Well, the better a stock is, the smaller the discussion. What's there to say about TD stock? 

Most threads about TD are to do with complaints regarding the TDDI website. Lots of action there.

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree. There are stocks that don't need anything said about them for years at a time. Really.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I'd buy it, but I'm a huge TD fan.
> 
> I've got 200 and I wish I could buy more at this price.
> 
> ...


Thought I would bump this 7 year old post.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Eder said:


> Thought I would bump this 7 year old post.


To clarify….for anyone unfamiliar with TD history, the 200 shs referred to then is now 400 shs after the split and hit $80 (again) recently.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats why I thought it was a prescience post.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Saw this today. Found it interesting and funny. (TD is the 4th most followed stock on Google Finance after AAPL, TSLA, GOOGL and before AMZN, MSFT, lol...)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrBlackhill said:


> Saw this today. Found it interesting and funny. (TD is the 4th most followed stock on Google Finance after AAPL, TSLA, GOOGL and before AMZN, MSFT, lol...)


Have you considered a portfolio approach that follows Google Finance's Most Followed? This would be similar to the new BUZZ etf but easier to implement yourself.

The trailing 6 month return of that list is +30% which is pretty strong. You'd want to perform a live test to see how it works in practice. And even better if many people get the same idea, because it effectively becomes an auto-stock-pump. Works until it doesn't, probably.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Have you considered a portfolio approach that follows Google Finance's Most Followed? This would be similar to the new BUZZ etf but easier to implement yourself.


Yeah well I wouldn't do that haha. Google Finance isn't really popular. Maybe Yahoo Finance, but it's basically S&P 500:



https://finance.yahoo.com/u/yahoo-finance/watchlists/most-watched/



I'm more curious about BUZZ which adds more complexity to the trend analysis.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

TD expands in U.S. with $13.4 bln First Horizon purchase in its biggest-ever deal


Toronto-Dominion Bank Group said on Monday it will buy First Horizon Corp for $13.4 billion in cash to expand its footprint in the southeastern United States, as the Canadian lender bets on rapid population growth in the region with its record acquisition.




www.reuters.com





big chunk of change. IIRC, TD paid $8B for Canada Trust.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

TD Banks are closing where I live (US) to become Tesla supercharger parking lots. The pandemic forced granny to learn how to bank online. The legacy banks are not the best online banks. Legacy banks in the US serve an aging population

FinTech is booming in the US. SoFi Technologies had to buy a legacy brand bank just to become a "real" bank. So maybe TD can sell it to a company that uses something besides retired COBOL coders someday. Kind of like how legacy local TV stations sold for $$$ just for their frequency rights

"SoFi Technologies, Inc. (“SoFi”), the digital personal finance company, today announced that the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) and the Federal Reserve have approved its applications to become a Bank Holding Company through its proposed acquisition of Golden Pacific Bancorp, Inc., and operate its bank subsidiary as SoFi Bank, National Association. SoFi expects the acquisition to close in February, subject to completion or waiver of the remaining customary closing conditions."


----------



## undersc0re (Oct 7, 2017)

Would rapidly rising bank of canada rates cause the big cdn banks stock prices to go up or down? Starting to look like a good time to grab a large position in TD. It is just that every time I think this the stock drops way more lol. I know it is always a good time to grab bank stocks and was wondering what peoples thoughts are now that less loans and mortgages will be handed out over the next couple years and how that will affect profits With TD.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm buying a little at a time, on lows.
TD has many assets in the US, so they may be more impacted by drops in US market - not sure tho.
My approach is to average down as much as possible. I bought at 77.5, and the next buy will be a bigger one at 70, then 65...then 60 etc.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Have you considered a portfolio approach that follows Google Finance's Most Followed? This would be similar to the new BUZZ etf but easier to implement yourself.
> 
> The trailing 6 month return of that list is +30% which is pretty strong. You'd want to perform a live test to see how it works in practice. And even better if many people get the same idea, because it effectively becomes an auto-stock-pump. Works until it doesn't, probably.


I often use google trends to see what people are actively searching

Combined with other data and understanding why things are trending and how it can impact price it can be very powerful

I would never use "followers" or "subscribers" because they are useless the way it works (following doesn't mean they actually are)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

dubmac said:


> I'm buying a little at a time, on lows.
> TD has many assets in the US, so they may be more impacted by drops in US market - not sure tho.
> My approach is to average down as much as possible. I bought at 77.5, and the next buy will be a bigger one at 70, then 65...then 60 etc.


Local TD banks have been closing in the US

Also US traditional banks are extremely archaic. My Canadian counterpart just learned to write a check at 35 to pay rent. Never had to in Canada. Lots of gas stations still use magnetic swipes etc

At the same time FitTech is taking off in the US but you still have older generation holding on to checks and dusty banks


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Canada's TD Bank eyes further U.S. expansion with $1.3 billion Cowen purchase


Canada's Toronto Dominion Bank will buy New York-based boutique investment bank Cowen in a $1.3 billion all-cash deal.




www.cnbc.com


----------

